# Hats ...... or baseball caps



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a big head......... cue the jokes 

I always have had difficulty in getting caps to wear and in the last 20 years or so, i have only found two which fitted - probably by virtue of a manufacturing accident on their part. Forget 'one size fits all' as it doesn't. I have only ever found one type/make of cycle helmet that doesn't look like its perched on my head, so take ti from me that there isn't anything in the shops that fits.

Anyone come across a shop that might make a baseball type of hat ? 

I need something for another trip in October and Mrs TWG won't let me be seen in the same photo ever again, with 'that hat'


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> I have a big head......... cue the jokes  I always have had difficulty in getting caps to wear and in the last 20 years or so, i have only found two which fitted - probably by virtue of a manufacturing accident on their part. Forget 'one size fits all' as it doesn't. I have only ever found one type/make of cycle helmet that doesn't look like its perched on my head, so take ti from me that there isn't anything in the shops that fits. Anyone come across a shop that might make a baseball type of hat ? I need something for another trip in October and Mrs TWG won't let me be seen in the same photo ever again, with 'that hat'


Have you tried a big floppy gat, instead of a baseball cap?



I now have this image in my head.....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its not actually tall, but is larger in circumference. Floppy hats have the same problem - the hole circumference simply isn't large enough  OOO Mrs ......

(I was thinking more about Tefal eggheads than Dan Ackroyd  )


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)




----------

